# Steffi Graf - Tennis Upskirts x6



## Tokko (2 Juli 2008)

​


----------



## Joppi (4 Juli 2008)

Lange her, aber ich finde die pics immer noch super

thx


----------



## auto (4 Juli 2008)

Danke für die Mühe !!!


----------



## deblank (6 Juli 2008)

sehr geile bilder von steffi danke danke


----------



## fisch (7 Juli 2008)

Oben hoch geschlossen 
Unten freizügig 
Ich frag´ mich was Steffi wohl anhätte, wenn sie jetzt berühmt wäre ?


----------



## spunk1 (8 Juli 2008)

fein fein. steffi ist immer noch die beste


----------



## hans_wurst1986 (9 Juli 2008)

schade das man nicht mehr sieht :thumbup:


----------



## HJD-59 (30 Aug. 2008)

Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## maierchen (2 Sep. 2008)

Uaaah <Feucht gebiete
:thx:Tokko!


----------



## bernddd (5 Sep. 2008)

danke selten gesehen von steffi upskirts


----------



## bärlauch (5 Juli 2009)

Das waren noch Zeiten,als es diese Radlerhosen noch nicht im Tennis gab.
Siehe Steffi!


----------



## sorch (5 Aug. 2010)

auf dem Bild oben links schaut ( glaube ich ) ein bißchen der Bär raus.


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2010)

herrliche Upskirts


----------



## eol (9 Aug. 2010)

Why aren't tennis women of today wearing panties like that


----------



## Kaperke (10 Aug. 2010)

Steffi hat mich damals oftmals herrlich entlastet....


----------



## deblank (7 Sep. 2010)

lecker lecker


----------



## CarlCube (18 Feb. 2012)

Da sag ich gerne immer wieder "SUPER".
Ist jetzt aber schon was her die Zeit als diese Bilder geschossen wurden....


----------



## andubrun (18 Feb. 2012)




----------



## Pivi (28 Juli 2012)

Damals wie heute einfach scharf


----------



## Sarafin (28 Juli 2012)

fisch schrieb:


> Oben hoch geschlossen
> Unten freizügig
> Ich frag´ mich was Steffi wohl anhätte, wenn sie jetzt berühmt wäre ?



ich denke,so wie die meisten Tennisdamen...Radlerhosen

Danke für die Bilder von Steffi,hab ich damals sehr genossen


----------



## Jone (29 Juli 2012)

Das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## Motor (30 Juli 2012)

ganz schön lange her, aber immer wieder schön anzusehen,dankeschön


----------



## Mainz (7 Dez. 2012)

Super Steffi


----------



## Bazi (29 Dez. 2012)

Geil!


----------



## sxxym (5 Jan. 2013)

Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------

